# Rutenhalter und Fischfinder am GFK-Boot?



## kh (28. November 2003)

Hallo,
hole morgen meine neue gebrauchte GFK-Jacht (4m mit 30PS) ab. Ich wollte sie jetzt im Winter für das nächste Jahr Fitmachen. Einige kleine Stellen sind noch aus zubessern.
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Wie und was für Rutenständer/Halter kann ich hier ranbasteln ohne im GFK rum zu Bohren und mit dem Fischfinder-Geber genauso.
Hatte vorher ein Schlauchboot, dort habe ich alles am Holzspiegel befestigt. Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Tips und hat jemand Erfahrungen mit sonem Boot auf der Ostsee bei Etwas rauher See? Siehe Fotos.











Achso, will meine Schlauchjacht verkaufen ist ca. 20 Monate alt, ca. 20 mal mit gefahren, Räder für Spiegelbefestigung und Sitzbang selber gebastelt und Außenborder Evinrude/Fisherman 6. Bei Interesse könnt ihr mir ne PN schicken.


----------



## Jetblack (28. November 2003)

Hallo,

also mein Ansatz fuer den Geber des FF ist rein hypothetisch, da ich kein eigenes Boot besitze:

1. Moeglichkeit: "Through the Hull" Geber im Boot installieren.
2. Moeglichkeit: am Heckspiegel eine zusaetzliche Befestigung ankleben - mit Epoxy oder Polyester Harz (Je nach Eignung).

Ansonsten scheint das Boot schon ne Menge Beschlaege zu hane, die auch im GFK verankert sind, evtl. kannst Du da welche Zweckentfremdend erweitern.... z.B. Geberstange unter der Festmacheroese am Heckspiegel anbringen.

nur so als Denkanregung 

Jetblack


----------

